# Bennett Career Institute, Washington DC



## yummy411 (Aug 10, 2007)

hey specktra-lites! has anyone in the DC metro area taken classes at BCI? I'm soon to enroll and just wanted to know your experience...


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 13, 2007)

I know alot of girls that have taken classes there. Some are even former MAC Artist. It's a great place to take classes. I'm waiting for next spring when they their "Make Up Bootcamp". It's wonderful. It's a whole weekend and you get your license at the end. 

I'm waiting to a take a class with Denessa Myricks. I hear she is wonderful!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks so much! do you think the boot camp is better than the 80 hour course for $1600.... even though i can apply makeup, i think i might like the time spent practicing and the critiquing... but i don't know how fast i can come up with $1600.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 29, 2007)

I wanna take classes there too! I heard Kym Lee teaches there.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_I wanna take classes there too! I heard Kym Lee teaches there._

 
really? i thought that she had her own school?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_thanks so much! do you think the boot camp is better than the 80 hour course for $1600.... even though i can apply makeup, i think i might like the time spent practicing and the critiquing... but i don't know how fast i can come up with $1600._

 
Me, yes, I do think it's better because at the bootcamp, other famous make up artist come to teach and give lectures. You can't beat that for $1000. And it's all in a weekend - friday, saturday, sunday. You can't go wrong. 

And Kym Lee is the bomb!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sam Fine was there last year.


----------



## Tiana Le-She (Apr 26, 2012)

I guess it's time for an update on here  I absolutely love the Bennett Career Institute!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just graduated from the Make up 101 course April 13th!!! I was taught by Tanna Jackson and she is wonderful.  I also took a few extra classes with Brittany Rogers and she is a very talented young lady!!! The class started March 19th and is 6 weeks long Wed, Thurs, and Fri's from 6pm-9pm.  I work full time but I never missed a class I hauled my butt to class every single day because I love make up and its my passion!!! I am now a certified make up artist!!! I applied for MAC April 18th lol 5 days after I received my certificate and I was called to have a demo interview this Saturday!!! everyone pray I make it!!!

  	The Symposium is coming up May 4th but I think tomorrow is the last day to sign up for it and put your monies down.  I am also taking the symposium as well Reggie Wells, Oprah's make up artist for 23 yrs will be there and I am so excited to learn from the Father of Makeup!!! 

  	Please if you ever get a chance to study here please do it's an awesome school and will put you on the right path!!! Please let me know if you have any questions.

  	Tiana


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 21, 2012)

wow! it's been about 4 years since i took makeup 101 with tanna j! i'm currently a freelancer. i have been back to bennett once to take a class.  so cool to see this thread updated!


----------



## Colorstruck (Mar 6, 2013)

Deciding between the MUA program at Bennet Career Institute in DC and Esthetic Instutute in VA. Does anyone have any reviews of either?  I'm leaning towards Bennett but considering E.I. really because their schedule is a bit easier to manage.  BTW, I'm also wondering what comes in the kits that these schools provide.


----------

